# Separated spouse who dumped me



## lovecat (Jul 31, 2015)

Last year my H of 11 years said he didn't want to be married to me anymore. He wouldn't even try.

He had these online "friendships" with women that he kept rubbing in my face. He told these people terrible lies about me and told everyone I was his ex wife. No papers have been filed.

I really tried to work things out but he just kept saying it's too late.

So I moved out a few months ago and tried to go NC but he seemed to be hurt I didn't want to remain friends.

We've had a few lengthy phone calls where I thought he was coming around but he would throw in a zinger saying we are on different life paths or some nonsense and he still refuses to add me back to Facebook.

So now there is someone who is interested in me and I am kind of interested in them and it seems my stbx saw this guy flirting with me and now my ex is completely ignoring my calls and texts.


So what is the deal? It seems he was all ok with everything as long as he was the one chatting up other women and saying our marriage is over but the minute I think about maybe dating someone, he cuts me off. I figure this has gone on a year with nothing resolved so why not start to move on?


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Do you have children? That's the only reason you should be talking with your EX. And you only talk about co-parenting. Nothing else.

Stop worrying about your EX. Get the Divorce finalized and enjoy your life. Go have awesome sex with the new guy. It's been a while, no? Life is short, don't waste it.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

Husband didn't want to be married to you so he dumped you but kept you on the hook as a convenient friend, playing with your feelings, stringing you along and giving you false hope for reconciliation, while holding you back from meeting someone new and moving on with your life, until you finally meet someone and now he's pouting and doing the good old passive aggressive silent treatment and ignoring you because he thinks it's unfair that you met someone new regardless of the fact that he's been meeting and bonking other chicks from here to this side of the equator.

I'm sorry was there a specific question?


----------



## lovecat (Jul 31, 2015)

GuyInColorado said:


> Do you have children? That's the only reason you should be talking with your EX. And you only talk about co-parenting. Nothing else.
> 
> Stop worrying about your EX. Get the Divorce finalized and enjoy your life. Go have awesome sex with the new guy. It's been a while, no? Life is short, don't waste it.


There aren't any kids.
Yeah it's been nearly a year. A bonking I will go lol


----------



## lovecat (Jul 31, 2015)

Mclane said:


> Husband didn't want to be married to you so he dumped you but kept you on the hook as a convenient friend, playing with your feelings, stringing you along and giving you false hope for reconciliation, while holding you back from meeting someone new and moving on with your life, until you finally meet someone and now he's pouting and doing the good old passive aggressive silent treatment and ignoring you because he thinks it's unfair that you met someone new regardless of the fact that he's been meeting and bonking other chicks from here to this side of the equator.
> 
> I'm sorry was there a specific question?


IOW he's just being a selfish jerk


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

lovecat said:


> IOW he's just being a selfish jerk


You're allowing it, enabling it, and perpetuating it.


----------

